# Bait shops



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Planning to go to Perdido fishing and need shiners. Where can I buy near Seminole? Or on the way from Gulf Breeze. Thanks in advance


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Jim's fish camp is the only place.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Jim's fish camp is the only place.




There is a small tackle shop on 9 and 1/2 mile rd just west of 29 too. They have whiners and crappie minows too. Owner is really nice guy


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Jims fish camp is a little out of the way. What is the name of the bait shop on 9 1/2 road. Ph # would be better?


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

It's hard to believe with this fine fishery at Seminole Al is without a bait shop. Just thinkin!


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

It's


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Too much junk said:


> It's hard to believe with this fine fishery at Seminole Al is without a bait shop. Just thinkin!


Saw a post on one of the forums that one is opening up right around the seminole landing somewhere too just don't know when or where. I don't have the name or phone number but If I'm up that way tomorrow I'll stop by and grab it for you.

I just looked on google maps and I'm near positive its on 10 mile not 9 1/2. I'm almost positive its 1921 West 10 mile rd gonzalez fl. If you look it up its the shop to the left of the red pickup in the street view.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

There is a bait shop right by the landing in Seminole. I'm gonna be that way today and I'll see if I can get the number.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

J Smithers said:


> There is a bait shop right by the landing in Seminole. I'm gonna be that way today and I'll see if I can get the number.


That would be great. Thanks


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

It was raining pretty bad when I drove by there so I didn't get out but their sign says live bait.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

J Smithers said:


> It was raining pretty bad when I drove by there so I didn't get out but their sign says live bait.


Ok thanks


----------

